# eBay (Q)



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello,

now I'm not really new to eBay... bought and sold things on the auction site quite a few times over the years, but never really had a problem. This might not come to anything but thought I'd ask advice anyway.

I spotted an old Minolta Flash on Sunday morning going for cheap and put a bid on it... here's a pic of the listing:










Now to me it looked like a 99p auction with £5 postage and packing... On going to pay for it however:










It says collection in person?! I've emailed him asking if it is in error. Obviously I'm not going to collect from Hampshire for a £10 flash, but where do I stand. It's pretty clear it says collection once in the advert itself, but I literally caught it on the last few seconds of the listing as I was browsing. I'd offer to arrange a courier, but if he doesn't want to ship, I doubt he'd want to pack it & wait in all day for a courier collection either!

That'll treat me to bid on things hastily (whilst hung over  )


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I am sure he will cancel the sale if you cant sort it out.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

by the looks of it he has changed the listing to collection only after you had bid , or were it says £5 it would have said collection only


----------



## TRN Ent (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi, looks like he has entered a fee for Collecting in person, this is what I see when I look at the original listing:










All I can suggest is like others, get in contact with him ask if he's trying to charge for you picking it up, or he accidently Selected Collection in person at a fee.
Tom.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Like many others he might be worried about it getting damaged or lost in the post. I would contact him and ask him to post it telling him that you will pay the postage and take responsibility for it. Seems a lot of hastle for a relativily cheap item.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Yep, all sorted. It was an error on his part. To be honest it's probably the reason I got it so cheap, they still sell for upwards on £20 these days. Not bad considering they're over 25 years old.

I was more worried about getting bad feedback than losing the £3 so just wanted to know where I stood!


----------

